# Mule deer hunting info?



## Madsaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Look for info and a place to hunt mule deer in the next year or 2. Prefer closer to wis the better. Limited time to travel, so would like to be on teh road little as possible and have more time to hunt. Its going to be a non guided hunt due to limited funds. But, done this before in eastern WY. Kind of been looking in the SD area. But, not set in stone on that.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 4, 2011)

Bob, I have had the pleasure of being blessed in the area of hunting.
I have three booner Mule Deer on the wall. I think the two best kept secrets in trophy mule deer hunting are Western Kansas and the best being Colorado's front range from Colorado Springs to the Kansas line. Two of mine came about 40 miles south of Burlington, CO around the area of Cheyenne Wells. The area around Peyton, Colorado is also really good. Being on a budget check out Colorado's Ranching for Wildlife program, ranches enroll, allowing them to control their own herds but in turn they have to let so many non-paying customers in, I believe it's strictly by a draw system. It's worth checking out. If you not chasing big deer and just want to smack a mulie, SD has a good herd of them, check the area out around Devil's Tower for public access area's.


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yeah I would just like to tag a mulie. WHen I was in eastern WY 10 years ago I was north of manville. Seen a few missed a 3x3 on the second day. Seen a couple of nice ones later too. But, I ended up getting a nice 10 point whitetail. Made some fine eating.
Yeah here where I am at in WI. Is good whitetail area. Seen one early nov that would been in the 180 easy. A freind so far the last 2 years has taken 150 class bucks home to TN from here. The sad thing is he usally ends up getting the smaller of the big bucks he sees here.
I will post a pic of a find we got this year.
Bob


----------



## duane9835 (Jan 12, 2011)

We hunt public land around Devils Tower every year and do fairly well, normally we target whitetail but 1 guy in our group likes to go after the muley's.

The last couple weeks our group have been talking about going to idaho and giving their public land a try?? Just talk right now....


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 12, 2011)

A guy needs to not put it off as tag prices and good access gets harder and harder to deal with each year it seems. I'm going to take my sons this year to Colorado to the area I used to hunt, I believe unit 59 right around Gunnison, few really big deer but alot of them. Got to get them out there while a youth tag is still available for them, I think it is only 90.00 a piece.


----------



## eric_271 (Jan 12, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Bob, I have had the pleasure of being blessed in the area of hunting.
> I have three booner Mule Deer on the wall. I think the two best kept secrets in trophy mule deer hunting are Western Kansas and the best being Colorado's front range from Colorado Springs to the Kansas line. Two of mine came about 40 miles south of Burlington, CO around the area of Cheyenne Wells. The area around Peyton, Colorado is also really good. Being on a budget check out Colorado's Ranching for Wildlife program, ranches enroll, allowing them to control their own herds but in turn they have to let so many non-paying customers in, I believe it's strictly by a draw system. It's worth checking out. If you not chasing big deer and just want to smack a mulie, SD has a good herd of them, check the area out around Devil's Tower for public access area's.


 
The first mule deer i saw was near Ness City Kansas while working for the railroad. We were hi railing down the track when a doe jumped across the tracks. Size wise she reminded me of some mules that had been crossed with draft horse's that we put shoe's on in school. She was huge and color was more red than a white tail. They have made their way east now. I saw a doe down by a creek near my property a little over a year ago just north of Wichita.


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. Sure do not know why I want to travel that far for a deer. But, might as well if I can. Seen 5 bucks in a group saturday afternoon here. They was on a place I could not hunt. Sure was nice knowing they will be around for the 2011 seasons. 3 of the 5 was 8 and bigger atleast ear wide. The biggest I would guess at or over 300 on the hoof.
Bob


----------



## duane9835 (Jan 13, 2011)

Madsaw said:


> Thanks for the ideas. Sure do not know why I want to travel that far for a deer. But, might as well if I can. Seen 5 bucks in a group saturday afternoon here. They was on a place I could not hunt. Sure was nice knowing they will be around for the 2011 seasons. 3 of the 5 was 8 and bigger atleast ear wide. The biggest I would guess at or over 300 on the hoof.
> Bob


 
I hear ya!!!^^^ It's a 22 hr drive for us just to the devils tower area.... But we have the itch to go somewhere new??? And have been thinking Idaho....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 13, 2011)

duane9835 said:


> I hear ya!!!^^^ It's a 22 hr drive for us just to the devils tower area.... But we have the itch to go somewhere new??? And have been thinking Idaho....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Were about 11 hours to Rapid City. Been to the central area of the dakotas prairie doggin years ago. When we head to teh black hills we drive at night and never turn the lights on high. What you don't see in the ditchs don't worry you. In one night the wife got a skunk and a big coon. I tell you what a olds intriuge at 85 and a big coon really wakes you up. Lucky no majior damage other then my sense of smell from teh coon. I almost bought a farm south east of the tower in SD a few yrs ago.
Bob


----------

